# Suche Full HD Fernseher



## Killboy13 (10. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche für Anfang September ca. einen neuen Fernseher. Preislich so ca. bis 700€. Gerne auch weniger ^^ 


Ist vorallem fürs zocken ( xbox360 ) gedacht. Filme gucken ebenso, und eher weniger TV. Full HD sollte er aufjedenfall sein ... und sonst ... weiß ich nicht wirklich, kenn mich da net besonders gut aus. 

Welche Empfehlugen gibt es in diesem Preisbereich ?

Sollte aufjedenfall GROß sein xD


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2010)

Für Anfang september würd ich dann auch erst Ende August suchen - die Preis ändern sich bis dahin sicher...

und WIE groß? Es gibt über 300 Modelle, die auf die "bis 700€ und FullHD" zutrifft: Fernseher/LCD Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Killboy13 (10. Juli 2010)

Echt, ändert sich da soviel ?

Ja gut, von den Preisen ändert sich vllt. schon etwas - aber die Modelle bleiben ja die gleichen . Nur mal damit ich weiß welche guten es momentan gibt, die wirklich die besten sind in der Preisklasse.

Wie groß? Nun ja ... also ich würde definitv über 100cm diagonale bevorzuggen ^^


----------



## p00nage (10. Juli 2010)

wie weit sitzt du zudem vom tv weg ? ab nem gewissen abstand kann man sogar eher zm hd ready tv greifen   weil full hd bedeutet auch nicht das das bild deinen augen passt  ist wie beim lautsprecher kauf wo die ohren entscheiden müssen sollten hier die augen entscheiden


----------



## Killboy13 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze so ca. 3m weg vom dem Platz wo der Fernseher stehen soll.


----------



## FatBoo (11. Juli 2010)

Viel Diagonale samt FullHD und gutem Bild bietet zB der Sony 46ex402

Sony KDL-46EX402 Full-HD-Fernseher: TFT/LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Besser für den Preis gibt es derzeit NICHT

HDready vergisst du mal wieder ganz schnell.


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus ... nur finde ich nicht sehr viele Bewertungen bei Amazon :/

Also, es kann auch bisschen weniger Diagonale sein - schlimm wirds dann unter 100cm


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus ... nur finde ich nicht sehr viele Bewertungen bei Amazon :/
> 
> Also, es kann auch bisschen weniger Diagonale sein - schlimm wirds dann unter 100cm



Der TV ist wunderbar, habe den schon meinen Eltern empfohlen und eingestellt etc.

Kannst ja mal ein bisschen im Hifi-Forum suchen, oder ich mach' nachher ein paar Bilder 

Eine Nummer kleiner und auch sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis

Toshiba 40XV733G Full-HD-Fernseher: TFT/LCD-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

gruß


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Okey - was denkt ihr wieviel der TV in Saturn kostet ? 

Wir wollen uns keinen TV aus dem Internet bestellen, da die Reklamation dort immer bisschen schwieriger ist. Deswegen einfach und schnell beim Saturn gegenüber ... aber bekanntlich kosten die dort doch sehr oft viel mehr ?


Bilder vom Sony Gerät würd ich aufjedenfall gerne sehen ^^


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Okey - was denkt ihr wieviel der TV in Saturn kostet ?
> 
> Wir wollen uns keinen TV aus dem Internet bestellen, da die Reklamation dort immer bisschen schwieriger ist. Deswegen einfach und schnell beim Saturn gegenüber ... aber bekanntlich kosten die dort doch sehr oft viel mehr ?
> 
> ...



Der Toshiba war letztens im Saturn sogar deutlich UNTER dem Internet-Preis zu erwerben. War ein echtes Schnäbbsche 

Einfach im jeweiligen Markt gucken und dann ggf. abwägen, ob es der Aufpreis zum Internet-Preis wert ist.

Umtausch und Reklamation ist im Internet (bei einem seriösen Shop) auch nicht schwieriger. Rückversand übernimmt der Shop, bei Problemen mit dem Gerät nach der Umtauschfrist kommt der Hersteller direkt ins Haus.


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, trotzdem bei solchen Großgeräten ist es einfach für mich besser direkt im Geschäft zu kaufen.


Aber der Sony is doch besser als der von Toshiba ?


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Ja, trotzdem bei solchen Großgeräten ist es einfach für mich besser direkt im Geschäft zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Aber der Sony is doch besser als der von Toshiba ?



Besser/schlechter würde ich da nicht sagen. Der Sony ist in erster Linie größer 

Bei bieten in ihrer Größe derzeit sehr viel fürs Geld. Wer einen günstiges und aktuelles 46"-Modell sucht, kommt am Sony nicht vorbei.
Der Toshi bietet in der 40"-Klasse viel Austattung und gutes Bild zum schmalen Preis.

Beim 3m Sitzabstand würde ich zum größeren Modell greifen, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran, erst Recht, wenn man hochwertiges Material zuspielt.


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja werde denn Fernseher fast nur zum zocken verwenden.
Dementsprechend muss er halt auch sich in dieser Kategorie beweisen. Mir ist da relativ egal wie gut das SD Bild ist oder nicht ^^


----------



## p00nage (12. Juli 2010)

und im saturn kann man auch noch recht gut runter handeln  hab bei meinem AVR über 100 euro rausgeholt und war dadurch 50euro unter internetpreis


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Wie soll ich den bitte im Saturn handeln ? oO 

Ist für mich was ganz neues ^^


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem? 

Perfekte Meinungen auf Amazon jedenfalls .... Samsung LE40C650 101 cm LCD-Fernseher perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem?
> 
> Perfekte Meinungen auf Amazon jedenfalls .... Samsung LE40C650 101 cm LCD-Fernseher perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Kann nicht mehr als der Toshiba, hat starken Input-Lag und bei Samsung-TVs gleicht alles einem Glücksspiel -> Starke Schwankungen, x verschiedene Panels usw.


----------



## Killboy13 (12. Juli 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Kann nicht mehr als der Toshiba, hat starken Input-Lag und bei Samsung-TVs gleicht alles einem Glücksspiel -> Starke Schwankungen, x verschiedene Panels usw.




Aber der Sony sieht net so "edel" aus wie der Samsung? Oder täusche ich mich da gewaltig ?

Input lag liegt aber nur an dem "nicht"- eingeschaltetem Gamemode. 



Gibt es sonst gute in dem Preisbereich? Oder ist der Sony wirklich der TOP Fernseher? Kannst du bitte Bilder machen wie der in einer Wohnung aussieht bzw. mit Fernsehtisch usw.


----------



## FatBoo (12. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Aber der Sony sieht net so "edel" aus wie der Samsung? Oder täusche ich mich da gewaltig ?
> 
> Input lag liegt aber nur an dem "nicht"- eingeschaltetem Gamemode.
> 
> ...



45ms im Game-Modus, sonst knapp 100ms 

Dazu kommt, dass man im Game-Modus nicht seine gewünschten Einstellungen nutzen kann.

Bilder kann ich morgen machen, wenn ich dran denke, aber nur mit dem Handy...

Sony sieht mMn ausreichend "elegant" aus. Wegen mir kann der TV aussehen wie er will, Hauptsache, das Bild stimmt.

*edit*

Hier kannste dir mal ein Bild machen, wie der TV aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (13. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich den bitte im Saturn handeln ? oO
> 
> Ist für mich was ganz neues ^^



ausprobieren  einfach ma fragen ob da net noch was am preis zu machen ist etc.


----------



## Killboy13 (13. Juli 2010)

Ist der Sony also der mit Abstand beste Fernseher in diesem Preisbereich ?

Das TOP Produkt fürs zocken???


Und dann nochmal zum runterhandeln, soll ich im Saturn sagen dass ich es irgendwo günstiger bekomme oder sowas ? Oder was sagt man da ?


----------



## Killboy13 (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Malk (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Da es bei dir ja ums zocken geht(daher wohl kein Inputlag erwünscht) würde ich dir einen Plasma Fernseher empfehlen!
Ich selbst besitze diesen Panasonic welchen ich zum Spielen(Split Second) und BlueRay anschauen benutze. Keinerlei Artefakte/Inputlag/Phosphorlag oder ähnliches.
Hoffentlich konnte ich helfen, falls du noch Fragen zu dem Gerät hast kannst du sie mir gerne stellen!
Noch ein Test

mfg Malk


----------



## FatBoo (19. Juli 2010)

Zum wirklich ernsthaften spielen sind die meisten Flachbild-TVs sowieso nicht geeignet. Ein Modell mit ~40ms Inputlag ist schon SEHR gut.
Vor ner Weile gabs die W4000er Serie von Sony, die tatsächlich nur 2-3ms Lag hatte. Da können sich sogar die aktuellen Monitore noch ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Malk (20. Juli 2010)

Und der von mir genannte S20E von Panasonic hat einen Inputlag von 16 ms. Dadurch ist er bestens zum Spielen geeignet! Da das Panel selbst keine Verzögerung hat, somit sollte es insgsamt schneller sein als viele LCDs da draußen mit TN-Panel!

Einfach mal hier die Kommentare durchlesen: Panasonic TX - P 42 S 20 E 106,6 cm 16:9 Full-HD 100Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## FatBoo (21. Juli 2010)

Malk schrieb:


> Und der von mir genannte S20E von Panasonic hat einen Inputlag von 16 ms. Dadurch ist er bestens zum Spielen geeignet! Da das Panel selbst keine Verzögerung hat, somit sollte es insgsamt schneller sein als viele LCDs da draußen mit TN-Panel!
> 
> Einfach mal hier die Kommentare durchlesen: Panasonic TX - P 42 S 20 E 106,6 cm 16:9 Full-HD 100Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Kann ich so bestätigen!


----------



## Nixtreme (21. Juli 2010)

Zumal der Panasonic 100HZ unterstütz, auch ein nicht zu verachtendes Merkmal!


----------



## Killboy13 (21. Juli 2010)

Abend, 

war jetzt auf Abschlussfahrt - puhh ^^

Okey, also dachte früher immer das Plasma Fernseher total schlecht sind fürs Zocken?  Scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein, richtig ?


Jedenfalls haben alle Kumpels LCD Fernseher, und ich wüsst jetzt auch garnicht wie es auf Plasma aussieht? Was ist denn da der Unterschied?

Aber der Panasonic so wie er ist, Preislich, Bewertungen etc. stimmt bisher alles wirklich gut mit meinen Vorstellungen überein. ^^


----------



## FatBoo (21. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> war jetzt auf Abschlussfahrt - puhh ^^
> 
> ...



Bei Plasma war lange Zeit die größte Schwäche der sog. Phosphor-Lag, auch Phosphor-Trail genannt. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass der grüne Anteil der Plasmazellen minimal langsamer agiert, als die anderen.
Dadurch entstanden bei schnellen Bewegungen mit vorwiegend grau/weiß/schwarzem Bildinhalt gelbliche Schlieren.
Manche Modelle haben da auch heute noch Probleme, aber größtenteils ist das Problem stark eingedämmt worden.
Nachteil von Plasmas ist nach wie vor, dass man in sehr hellen Räumen statt schwarz die Grundfarbe der Plasmazellen sieht (grau - bläulich).
Dem gegenüber steht die viel bessere Bewegungsdarstellung als bei LCDs. Die Reaktionszeit von Plasmazellen liegt glaub bei 0,001ms 
Jedenfalls so gering, dass es keinen Sinn macht, das anzugeben^^


----------



## Killboy13 (21. Juli 2010)

Also sind Plasmas viel besser zum Zocken? 

Ist der wirklich ein gutes Modell? Perfekt zum Zocken mit der Xbox und dann ggf. bald Blu Rays gucken mit nem Player?

Was sind eig. die Nachteile des Panasonic. Das nur 3 HDMI Eingänge vorhanden sind ?


----------



## Malk (22. Juli 2010)

Ja er ist besser zum zocken als preislich ähnliche LCDs. Zudem hat er den Vorteil von Farbechtheit an die LCDs nicht ganz rankommen. 
Negativ kann auffallen, dass das Netzteil leicht fiepen kann wenn das Bild von ganz helll auf ganz dunkel wechselt, was man aber nur bei sehr geringer Lautstärke hört.
Weitere Nachteile sind weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Bild als beim GW20E(der große Bruder), kein Lan/USB Anschluss. Da ich meinen TV aber wenn eh nur über Bluray/PC ansteuer fällt das nicht ins Gewicht. Kannst dir mal den dort verlinkten Test durchlesen.

Dann kannst du dir noch mal diesen Thread hier angucken: Hifi-Forum
Da wird recht viel über den TV gefragt und berichtet.


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Juli 2010)

Also wären das so erstmal die Nachteile dieses Fernsehers.

Denkt ihr der kostet beim Saturn genausoviel? 

Und, lohnt es sich da die 300€ mehr zu zahlen für den "Großen Bruder" ? Oder reichen überhaupt die 3 HDMI Eingänge aus? Kann man das irgendwie erweitern?


----------



## FatBoo (22. Juli 2010)

Malk schrieb:


> Ja er ist besser zum zocken als preislich ähnliche LCDs. *Zudem hat er den Vorteil von Farbechtheit an die LCDs nicht ganz rankommen. *
> Negativ kann auffallen, dass das Netzteil leicht fiepen kann wenn das Bild von ganz helll auf ganz dunkel wechselt, was man aber nur bei sehr geringer Lautstärke hört.
> Weitere Nachteile sind weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Bild als beim GW20E(der große Bruder), kein Lan/USB Anschluss. Da ich meinen TV aber wenn eh nur über Bluray/PC ansteuer fällt das nicht ins Gewicht. Kannst dir mal den dort verlinkten Test durchlesen.
> 
> ...



Bööööp, aus dem Stehgreif fällt mir der Samsung C750 ein, der den S20 in Sachen Farbechtheit schonmal übertrifft. Sogar die "Low-Budget" Modelle von Sony EX4 und EX5 können mit dem S20 mithalten.
Da haben die LCDs schon lange aufgeholt.



Killboy13 schrieb:


> Also wären das so erstmal die Nachteile dieses Fernsehers.
> 
> Denkt ihr der kostet beim Saturn genausoviel?
> 
> Und, lohnt es sich da die 300€ mehr zu zahlen für den "Großen Bruder" ?  Oder reichen überhaupt die 3 HDMI Eingänge aus? Kann man das irgendwie  erweitern?



Normalerweise reichen 3 Eingänge aus. Receiver, Konsole und (falls gewollt) seperater Blu-Ray-Player. Macht 3x HDMI 
Falls man den internen Tuner nutzt, ist sogar noch einer frei.

Saturn ist nur in den aller seltensten Fällen günstiger als Internet. Im Regelfall deutlich teuerer.


----------



## Killboy13 (22. Juli 2010)

Ja habe momentan Receiver, Xbox360 und dann halt den PC. Und überlege mir noch ne PS3 zu hollen. Wird also knapp ....

Aber diese Modelle die du genannt hast, die mit dem S20 mithalten können sind auch teurer. Für den Preis is doch der Panasonic echt gut oder ?  Gut der Sony EX4 kostet auch "nur" 800 aber wenn der nur minimal besser ist? Wieso denn kaufen ?


----------



## FatBoo (23. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Ja habe momentan Receiver, Xbox360 und dann halt den PC. Und überlege mir noch ne PS3 zu hollen. Wird also knapp ....
> 
> Aber diese Modelle die du genannt hast, die mit dem *S20 mithalten können* sind auch teurer. Für den Preis is doch der Panasonic echt gut oder ?  Gut der Sony EX4 kostet auch "nur" 800 aber wenn der nur minimal besser ist? Wieso denn kaufen ?



Musst schon genau lesen! Das bezog sich hinsichtlich der Farbwiedergabe.

Mit ein paar ordentlichen Einstellungen reicht der S20 nahezu jedem aus.


----------



## Killboy13 (23. Juli 2010)

Alles klar. Aber wirklich, für 620€ und wirklich guten Empfehlungen von eurer Seite kauf ich mir den wohl doch.


Aufjedenfall guck ich mir den auch nochmal im Saturn an ;

Sonst gibt es keine Vorschläge von eurer Seite bezüglich noch guten Fernsehern?


EDIT:

Mir wurde heute von einem Kumpel dieser Fernseher empfohlen ( http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE40C6...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1279913164&sr=1-1 )

Wie denkt ihr über denn? Scheint nach Bewertungen echt gut zu sein ^^


----------



## FatBoo (24. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Aber wirklich, für 620€ und wirklich guten Empfehlungen von eurer Seite kauf ich mir den wohl doch.
> 
> 
> Aufjedenfall guck ich mir den auch nochmal im Saturn an ;
> ...



Zum Zocken ist der TV leider ungeeignet.

95ms Input-Lag
45ms Input-Lag im Game-Modus (Einstellungen NICHT veränderbar - Mann muss mit dem Leben, was Samsung für gut befunden hat)

Da hat sich ein Kumpel wohl nicht sonderlich gut informiert...


----------



## Killboy13 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja er hat halt nen etwas älteren Samsung LCD und ich war bei dem - fand ich eigentlich ganz gut und merkte nicht viel vom Lag ^^ 

Aber im Saturn hat mich die Qualität vom Panasonic auch net sehr überzeugt - lags an den Einstellungen?


----------



## FatBoo (24. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Ja er hat halt nen etwas älteren Samsung LCD und ich war bei dem - fand ich eigentlich ganz gut und merkte nicht viel vom Lag ^^
> 
> Aber im Saturn hat mich die Qualität vom Panasonic auch net sehr überzeugt - lags an den Einstellungen?



Fernseher in den Elektronikmärkten sind äußerst schlecht zu beurteilen. Zunächst ist das Licht dort meist sehr ungeeignet (viel zu hell und zu weiß), dann sollten die Fernseher möglichst alle mit dem selben (im Idealfall hochwertigen) Bildmaterial versorgt werden.
Der wichtigste Faktor ist jedoch, dass dort nahezu alle Fernseher im Shop-Modus laufen. Der Kontrast, Helligkeit usw. sind dann am Anschlag, um Kunden anzulocken und zu zeigen wie "bunt" der TV doch ist.

Sprich, in den gänigen Elektromärkten ist ein aussagekräftiges Unterscheiden von den Geräten nahezu unmöglich.

Am besten bestellst du dir das Ding mal, packst gute Settings drauf und wenns dir dann immer noch nicht gefällt, kannst du den TV ja in den ersten 14 Tagen zurücksenden. Dabei entstehen für dich keine Kosten.


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Juli 2010)

Also wir reden jetzt vom Panasonic ? Bestellen ( Amazon ) testen und dann ggf. zurücksenden?


----------



## FatBoo (25. Juli 2010)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Also wir reden jetzt vom Panasonic ? Bestellen ( Amazon ) testen und dann ggf. zurücksenden?



Ja, ich meinte den Pana.

Kannst auch wo anders bestellen als beim amazon. Einfach Preisvergleich machen (geizhals, idealo usw.) und beim Shop deiner Wahl ordern.

Habe bisher meine Fernseher immer bei redcoon gekauft.

42"
Panasonic TX-P42S20E Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

46"
Panasonic TX-P46S20E Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

50"
Panasonic TX-P50S20E Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja wie ist es denn mit der Rückgabe bei diesen Shops. 

Bei Amazon weiß ich ja genau das ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen einfach zurückgeben kann und ich 100% mein Geld bekomme. ^^


----------



## Malk (25. Juli 2010)

Muss per Gesetz auch bei allen anderen Händerlern der Fall sein  Bestellt habe ich meinen auch bei Redcoon. Geklappt hat da alles gut und im Service Chat hab ich auch immer eine Person angetroffen.

Hier noch etwas zum Rückgaberecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen.

Zum angucken des Plasmas in geschäften wie Saturn etc.:
Da Plasmas anfälliger gegen helles Licht sind kann man relativ schlecht beurteilen wie gut das Bild bei einem zu Hause aussehen wird. Angucken kannst du dir die Fernseher natürlich alle dort um Sachen wie Artefakte/Menüeinstellungen/Flimmern usw zu überprüfen.


----------



## FatBoo (25. Juli 2010)

Malk schrieb:


> Muss per Gesetz auch bei allen anderen Händerlern der Fall sein  Bestellt habe ich meinen auch bei Redcoon. Geklappt hat da alles gut und im Service Chat hab ich auch immer eine Person angetroffen.
> 
> Hier noch etwas zum Rückgaberecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen.
> 
> ...



Recht haste!

Um das nochmals zu klären: Es entstehen durch den Rückversand für dich KEINE Kosten und du bekommst dein Geld 100% wieder zurück.


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Juli 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Recht haste!
> 
> Um das nochmals zu klären: Es entstehen durch den Rückversand für dich KEINE Kosten und du bekommst dein Geld 100% wieder zurück.



Alles klar. Also ansich eine bombenfeste Angelegenheit - wenn "schlecht" einfach zurück oder? ^^

Aber wenn ich jetzt 3 Fernseher ausprobiere und alle "schlecht" sind kann ich doch nicht 3mal zurücksenden? Kommt das nicht irgendwie doof rüber? 

Kann das Geschäft bzw. der Unternehmer dann nicht einfach sagen, ne du schluss jetzt? Wir gehen aber jetzt davon aus das es sich um echte Fehler der Fernseher handelt und nicht um einfach "nicht gefällt" ^^


----------



## Malk (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist jetzt eine moralische Frage. Ich würde auf keinen Fall 3 Fernseher bestellen, maximal 2 und dann auch nur, wenn du ich mir recht sicher bin, dass es einer der Beiden werden wird.

An sich kannst du aber soviele wie du willst bestellen. Muss ja auch nicht beim gleichen Anbieter alle Modelle bestellen.
Man sollte sich aber auch in den Verkäufer reinversetzen dem dadurch höhere Kosten entstehen, was im Endeffekt wieder die Preise für TVs usw. hochtreibt!


----------

